# Deunkel-weisens



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I've really gotten into this Dunkel that a small microbrew by me makes but they stop making it from April - Nov so now I'm looking for a good substitute to tide me over. I've found the Franziskaner Dunkel by me but that is it. This store has a bunch of Belgian beers of all different styles and types and they have some beers listed as "Dark". Is this the same as a Dunkel or is the Dunkel a style all its own. For instance someone posted in another thread that Erdinger has a good Dunkel. Now this store has 2 types of Erdinger, the regular and a Dark. Is the Dark the Dunkel version or is the Dark Hefe's completely different. Are there any other brands that make a Dunkel style?


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Dunkelweizen is a German beer, so no, the Belgians will not be quite the same. It's fairly easy to find in the German beer aisle of a good beer store. If you find a "Dark Weiss", it's a Dunkel.

For a list of beers to look out for, go here:

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style/91

It's also one of my favorite styles, it tastes like a standard Hefeweizen but with more malt to give it a more rounded flavor.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the ones in germany are really thick, and if poured in a weissen glass, you can see chunks of "stuff" floating around in there...
still tastes excellent.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> the ones in germany are really thick, and if poured in a weissen glass, you can see chunks of "stuff" floating around in there...
> still tastes excellent.


Mmmmm.... yeast.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, but some of the chunks look like the internals of the cask they were made in, like big wood chunks.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> yep, but some of the chunks look like the internals of the cask they were made in, like big wood chunks.


Oh. I like my beers unfiltered, but maybe not THAT unfiltered.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

olotti said:


> I've really gotten into this Dunkel ... This store has a bunch of Belgian beers of all different styles and types and they have some beers listed as "Dark". ...Is the Dark the Dunkel version or is the Dark Hefe's completely different. Are there any other brands that make a Dunkel style?


Yumm! :dr I still enjoy drinking my German beers, though it was always more fun ordering in German. Dunkels are dark largers and the Dunkel weissen is the darker version of a hefe. You should be fine picking up the Erdinger.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

olotti said:


> I've really gotten into this Dunkel that a small microbrew by me makes but they stop making it from April - Nov so now I'm looking for a good substitute to tide me over. I've found the Franziskaner Dunkel by me but that is it. This store has a bunch of Belgian beers of all different styles and types and they have some beers listed as "Dark". Is this the same as a Dunkel or is the Dunkel a style all its own. For instance someone posted in another thread that Erdinger has a good Dunkel. Now this store has 2 types of Erdinger, the regular and a Dark. Is the Dark the Dunkel version or is the Dark Hefe's completely different. Are there any other brands that make a Dunkel style?


Erdinger! My favorite beer so far is their Hefe (although I haven't had Franziskaner yet, it's on the list). Their Hefe is a clean, very malty beer that goes down too well. It doesn't have a lot of the traditional Hefe flavors of banana and clove; it's more of a "loaf of bread in a glass" beer. Really, very refreshing and quite tasty. The Dunkel, however, really isn't anything like their Hefe (well, they're both liquid, so I guess that counts for something). It's got a raisiny, prune-like taste on top of a rich, almost earthy malt flavor. Truth be told, I prefer the Hefe to the Dunkel, but try them both. You're in for a treat either way.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Also, don't be afraid to pickup some of those Belgain beers. There are a number of great beers, though for a malty high achl% grab a couple Abby's.:tu



sspolv said:


> (although I haven't had Franziskaner yet, it's on the list).


Franziskaner is a very good weissbeir.


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

erdinger makes a very good dunkelweizen. also check out the schneider aventinus. it has a purple label and is another excellent beer. another good brewery is ayinger (check out their ur-weisse).

if you like dunkelweisse, check out some other german varieties: bock, doppelbock, maibock, kolsch, schwarzbier, hefeweizen, and of course the marzen (oktoberfest). most that i listed are dark, and they all have body and complexity and can be enjoyed at time during the day, in any season of the year. if i want something light and refreshing, i'll drink water.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I grabbed a bottle of the Franziskaner and the Erdinger over the weekend. I preferred the Franziskaner but the Erdinger was real good too, and there were most definitely yeast floaties in the Franziskaner. Now that I know Dunkel = Dark there are a bunch of other brands to try out that this store has, can't wait.


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

Paulaner Weissbier dunkel is another one that you might try.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

*Warsteiner* *Dunkel. I like their lager, too.*


----------

